# Evacuating now because of Matthew



## npey (Oct 6, 2016)

We are in the evacuation area. We need a place to stay, husband, mother, brother and I. Starting either today (10/6) through Sunday or Monday 10/9, in west coast of FL.  Thanks!


----------



## NTHC (Oct 6, 2016)

I would have a two bedroom in Ruskin at the Little Harbor Resort and Club.

It will check out on Saturday as I have a new guest arriving that day.

You can call my cell if interested.

Thanks,
Cindy
540-560-2987


----------



## am1 (Oct 6, 2016)

I have rooms in orlando (bonnet creek) now until Saturday (4 bedroom presidential), tomorrow for a week (3 bedroom presidential), Saturday for a week ( 4 bedroom presidential).


----------



## npey (Oct 6, 2016)

While preparing to leave, we heard meteorologist John Morales (who we think is the best) saying the risks for hurricane forces in our area had gone down to 15% so we are thinking of staying. I have to say that we have received, privately,  offers of accomodation from some people in this forum. It always struck me how generous the people, especially in this community, are. Thanks a lot.


----------

